# Hills Dog Food



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit...ll-spawns-a-federal-multidistrict-litigation/


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Like I don't have enough worries! Riley is now on Hill's ID low fat because of his gall bladder. Does anyone know if this one is included?


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Whispy had been on Hill's ID till the recall. Because of his severe stomach issues vets put him on Hill's ID. Our vet had me check the sky numbers to see if any of the ones I had were on the recall list. 

If you have any in your home now, you can check the sku number on Hill's or petful.com. My vet would take any back that were on the recall list. 

I just started feeding whisper other makes. Luckily, his stomach issues haven't started up again with any I tried. He still doesn't have one variety that he really, really likes. His stomach issues and his pickiness is the reason it took almost two years to double his puppy weight. At over two years, he's now almost 7 lbs. And his general physical two weeks ago, said he was good.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

sherry said:


> Like I don't have enough worries! Riley is now on Hill's ID low fat because of his gall bladder. Does anyone know if this one is included?


As far as I know, this issue was corrected months ago. But here it lists the foods that were affected and the Lot numbers. Ask your vet but I doubt that you have anything to worry about. Sounds like you have enough on your plate. I hope Riley's surgery turn out well. Good luck and god bless. https://www.hillspet.com/productlist#list


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

*3/20/2019 Hill's Recall Canned Dog Food - Product List*

*Summary*

Company Announcement Date: March 20, 2019
FDA Publish Date: March 20, 2019
Product Type: Animal & Veterinary 
Pet Food Reason for Announcement:
Company Name: Hill’s Pet Nutrition
Brand Name: Hill’s
Product Description: Canned Dog Food

Company Announcement

Hill’s Pet Nutrition today announced it is expanding its recall of select canned dog food products due to elevated levels of vitamin D. This recall expansion was caused by the same vitamin premix received from a U.S. supplier that was the source of the January 31, 2019, recall and is being conducted in cooperation with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration.

Pet parents in the U.S. who purchased the product with the specific lot/date codes listed should discontinue feeding and dispose of those products immediately or return unopened product to your retailer for a refund. For more information, please contact Hill’s via our website or at 1-800-445-5777.

*Product Name - SKU Number - Date Code / Lot Code*

*Hill's® Prescription Diet® k/d® Kidney Care with Lamb Canned Dog Food, 13oz, 12-pack - *2697 - *102020T25

*Hill's® Science Diet® Adult Perfect Weight Chicken & Vegetable Entrée dog food 12 x 12.8oz cans - *2975 - *092020T28

*Hill's® Prescription Diet® c/d® Multicore Urinary Care Chicken & Vegetable Stew Canned Dog Food, 5.5oz, 24-pack - *3388 - *102020T18

*Hill's® Prescription Diet® i/d® Low Fat Canine Rice, Vegetable & Chicken Stew 24 x 5.5oz cans - *3391 - *092020T27

*Hill's® Prescription Diet® r/d® Canine 12 x 12.3oz cans
*7014 - *092020T28 - *102020T27 - *102020T28

*Hill's® Science Diet® Adult Beef & Barley Entrée Canned Dog Food, 13oz, 12-pack - *7039 - *092020T31 - *102020T21

*Hill's® Science Diet® Adult 7+ Healthy Cuisine Roasted Chicken, Carrots & Spinach Stew dog food 12 x 12.5oz cans - *10449 - *092020T28

*Hill's® Science Diet® Healthy Cuisine Adult Braised Beef, Carrots & Peas Stew Canned Dog Food, 12.5oz, 12-pack - *10451 - *102020T28

Hill's® Prescription Diet® c/d® Multicore Canine Chicken & Vegetable Stew 12.5oz - 3384 - *092020T29 - 102020T10 - 102020T25

Hill's® Prescription Diet® i/d® Canine Chicken & Vegetable Stew 12.5oz
3389 - *092020T28 - *102020T24 - *102020T25 - 102020T04 - 102020T10 - 102020T19 - 102020T20 - **102020T21

Hill's® Prescription Diet® i/d® Canine Chicken & Vegetable Stew 5.5oz
3390 - 102020T11 - 112020T23 - 122020T07

Hill's® Prescription Diet® z/d® Canine 5.5oz
5403 - 102020T17 - 112020T22

Hill's® Prescription Diet® g/d® Canine 13oz
7006 - *092020T22 - 112020T19 - 112020T20

Hill's® Prescription Diet® i/d® Canine 13oz
7008 - *092020T21 - 092020T30 - 102020T07 - 102020T11 - 112020T22 - 112020T23

Hill's® Prescription Diet® j/d® Canine 13oz
7009 - 112020T20

Hill's® Prescription Diet® k/d® Canine 13oz
7010 - 102020T10 - 102020T11

Hill's® Prescription Diet® w/d® Canine 13oz
7017 - *102020T24 - *102020T25 - *112020T09 - *112020T10 - 092020T30
102020T11 - 102020T12

Hill's® Prescription Diet® z/d® Canine 13oz
7018 - 102020T04 - 112020T22

Hill's® Prescription Diet® Metabolic + Mobility Canine Vegetable & Tuna Stew 12.5oz - 10086 - 102020T05 - 102020T26

Hill's® Prescription Diet® w/d® Canine Vegetable & Chicken Stew 12.5oz
10129 - *112020T11 - *112020T05 - 102020T04 - 102020T21

Hill's® Prescription Diet® i/d® Low Fat Canine Rice, Vegetable & Chicken Stew 12.5oz - 10423 - *092020T27 - *092020T28 - *092020T24 - 102020T17 - 102020T19 - 112020T04

Hill's® Prescription Diet® Derm Defense® Canine Chicken & Vegetable Stew 12.5oz - 10509 - 102020T05

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult 7+ Small & Toy Breed Chicken & Barley Entrée Dog Food 5.8oz - 4969 - 102020T18

Hill's® Science Diet® Puppy Chicken & Barley Entrée 13oz - 7036 - 102020T12

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult Chicken & Barley Entrée Dog Food 13oz
7037 - *092020T22 - 102020T13 - 102020T14 - 112020T23 - 112020T24

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult Turkey & Barley Dog Food 13oz
7038 - 102020T06

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult Chicken & Beef Entrée Dog Food 13oz
7040 - *112020T10 - *112020T11 - 102020T13

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult Light with Liver Dog Food 13oz -7048 - 112020T19

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult 7+ Chicken & Barley Entrée Dog Food 13oz
7055 - 092020T31 - 102020T13

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult 7+ Beef & Barley Entrée Dog Food 13oz
7056 - *102020T28 - 092020T31 - 112020T20 - 112020T24

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult 7+ Turkey & Barley Entrée 13oz
7057 - 112020T19

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult 7+ Healthy Cuisine Braised Beef, Carrots & Peas Stew dog food 12.5oz
10452 - *102020T28 - 102020T14 - 102020T21

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult 7+ Youthful Vitality Chicken & Vegetable Stew dog food 12.5oz - 10763 - 102020T04 - 102020T05 - 112020T11

Items marked with * are new products added to the list on March 20, 2019. The item marked with ** is one additional lot code of a recalled product, updated on May 15, 2019.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry,

I would not worry. Vitamin D toxicity is extremely rare; one would have to take high doses daily for multiple months. I have the opposite problem, low vitamin D in the winter months and have to take supplements from Oct-May, so I had researched vitamin D. The more likely consequence of too much vitamin D is tummy aches and kidney stones, but again this is rare.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Like Walter said - *Rare cases*

Below are the symptoms of elevated vitamin D levels.

*From the company website:*
While vitamin D is an essential nutrient for dogs, ingestion of elevated levels can lead to potential health issues depending on the level of vitamin D and the length of exposure, and dogs may exhibit symptoms such as vomiting, loss of appetite, increased thirst, increased urination, excessive drooling, and weight loss. *When consumed at very high levels, vitamin D can in rare cases* lead to potentially life threatening health issues in dogs, including renal dysfunction. Pet parents with dogs who have consumed any of the products listed and are exhibiting any of these signs should contact their veterinarian. In most cases, complete recovery is expected after discontinuation of feeding.

In the United States, the affected canned dog foods were distributed through retail pet stores and veterinary clinics nationwide. No dry foods, cat foods, or treats are affected.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, it seems I worry alot lately. I just can't lose my guy after losing my girl.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

After the initial recall list, there were two additions of additional batches of various foods.

One of my dogs ate half her body weight of one of the recalled ID batches and quite a few more cans that were not on the list. I was scared but my vet tried to be reassuring. I had my vets run some blood tests, which all came out good. I thought Hills should have paid for the test, but I decided not to push it. I was upset when the additional batches were recalled and there was not as much publicity about it. 

I even found out about it before my vets' staff did.

I think the best place to check is the FDA website, for notice of the individual recalls https://www.fda.gov/safety/recalls-market-withdrawals-safety-alerts/

then Hills which has them combined with asterisks to mark the subsequent recalls https://www.hillspet.com/productlist 

Edited to add: I see that what I posted is something of a repeat of others, just in different format.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

My original post was about a class action law suit against Hills Dog Food. If anyone on this forum used the Hills listed on the recall you might want to join the law suit. Hopefully no ones dog was affected by the dog food. :smcry:


----------

